
Ask HN: Cheap E-ink panels for Home decor - reacharavindh
Does anyone here know of places I can get cheap E-ink panels? I&#x27;d love to hang some around the around the house showing around some pictures&#x2F;motivational quotes&#x2F;weather displays&#x2F;vector graphics etc.<p>I do not want to use full color LCD&#x2F;LED panels because of its power needs. I&#x27;d prefer a battery-operated wireless solution.
======
detaro
Cheapest e-ink you can get is probably buying used kindles or other readers :/
(Some kindles have been hacked, Sony made some with root-able Android, so you
can even use the other parts of the hardware)

Individual panels are still expensive, and large sizes are even more
expensive, if you can even get them.

------
beamatronic
This is a really interesting idea. Probably the older Kindles are the single
largest users of (black and white at least) e-ink panels. To what extent are
they rootable and reflashable? If you do get this working please do write up
your experience and follow up with some after photos.

------
reacharavindh
OP here.

I found a very recent hack for E-Ink Kindle. I might try this next weekend on
a Kindle I can buy off Craigslist.
[http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=275877](http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=275877)

I was hoping more in the lines of cheap panels themselves off eBay or alibaba
that can work with Rasp pi/Arduino.

------
dman
What about projectors?

